# spatchcocked turkey



## bbq ron (Nov 24, 2009)

anyone ever try this and if so, what is the approximent time per lb and the temp for pulling it off of smoker
thx


----------



## tn_bbq (Nov 24, 2009)

Yes. I have spatched a turkey. It turned out great.

I went with a high heat >300* over direct coals (put my bird on the top rack of my vertical smoker so it ended up being about 2+ feet above the coals).

Brine
Air dry the skin
Cook (took me just over 2 hours)


The main thing with turkey (and most all meat) is to use a probe thermometer. I want to say the internal temp was in the 160* range when I pulled it.


----------

